# Broken link to "A heartfelt plea to forum members "...



## Tanoposc (Sep 28, 2021)

I was interested in reading this post since it sounded important, but the link is broken! Maybe a moderator could fix? Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for letting us know!
I will be able to correct the problem when I’ll back on my computer. 
In the meantime, here you go: 









A Heartfelt Plea to All Members


The purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote the best practices for the care, health and well-being of budgies and we welcome those who truly want to learn. Learning must always begin with a strong foundation on which additional knowledge and experience is then added. Ideally, our learning should...




www.talkbudgies.com




*


----------

